# Homemade dog food



## LouSpoo (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone make their own food? If so, could you share some recipes?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Homemade cooked food, or raw food?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do, but my recipes are geared to toys, and I don't know how well they would scale up. I found these two sites very useful: DogAware.com: Diet Options for Dogs for general advice about raw and home cooked diets, quantities, etc, and http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/ for information on protein, fat and calorie content of different ingredients. I put it all into a spreadsheet, and worked out basic recipes that way.

One thing to remember is that if you feed meat without bones (and never feed cooked bones) you must maintain the correct calcium balance. One ground eggshell per pound/500g of meat is a about right, so get all your friends and relations to start saving their eggshells for you. Let me know if you would like my recipes, etc.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

yes, i do! about 1/3 of mochi's meals are home cooked, rest of the time it's kibble. i started a thread about this looking for more advice, and other members recommended a ton of books to get me started.

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/7820-picking-food.html


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

I feed a raw diet based on the guidelines written on dogaware.com. The website also provides guidelines for cooked diets if that is what you want.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I feed raw mainly, commercial raw but sometimes I do homemade cooked...that still is partially commercial. They're meat muffins, the company sells the dry, you add the fresh, puree and bake. The muffin mix is called Canine Life Canine Life


----------



## LouSpoo (Jun 23, 2010)

Teffy, I just looked at the site. Looks good. I see they offer gluten free which is great for my Lou. He has some tummy issues. I've been feeding him Blue Buffalo but he spits out the "life source" bits (they are a little harder and a differ shape than the rest of the kibble) and those are probably the most nutrious part of the food. 

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey no problem,
Yeah, I like it cuz you know what's going in it is human grade. Before I give it to my girls I add a bit of Wild Salmon oil. They love it, it smells good, convenient (after you do a few batches and freeze them). 
Yeah, Gluten free! How specific is that!!!


----------



## LouSpoo (Jun 23, 2010)

Bluespoomommy, thanks for the link to your thread. I just joined a short time ago. I tried to look up dog food threads but not many came up. I appreciate your help.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i feed raw- so we're 99% home made. but not cooked  sometimes we go commercial though when travelling etc- or if my supply of meat folks are not able to keep up with the dogs intake


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

We do raw with meaty bone as well. I love not messing with suppliments. They are happy dogs. Another plus is my poms hardly shed anymore!


----------

